# Braved the elements with Capt Baz



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

And got rewarded! My brother and I booked a trip with Baz back in April, and after rescheduling twice due to weather we finally got a full day in yesterday, and man, what a blast! Despite ducking under a bridge a couple of times to wait out a storm, we managed to make a day of chasing False Albacore around the bay. School after school crashed bait balls all around us all day long. We had an absolute blast, and that was due in no small part to Baz's hard work, professionalism, and courtesy. An absolute pleasure to fish with. If you get a chance to fish with him I highly recommend taking advantage of his knowledge! Great guy!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like y'all had a blast. Nothing fights like a BoBo on light tackle!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome!! Those are some nice Albies!!:thumbup:
I see someone converted a 4 piece into a 6 piece rod :thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

:thumbup: Finally a good F-Fishing report :thumbsup:


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I bet they were a blast on that tackle. Looked like fun, even if you had to run from some weather.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

CaptHarry said:


> Awesome!! Those are some nice Albies!!:thumbup:
> I see someone converted a 4 piece into a 6 piece rod :thumbsup:
> L8, Harry


And that was my 10wt! Wanted to see how the reel performed so we rigged it up. My brother just threw the fly overboard so he could strip out some line but didn't get one strip off the reel before that albie hit it. Line got tight, rod bowed, and SNAP. Good stuff, watching him work that fish with half a rod!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

did you guys have to weed through a bunch of small spanish or were the schools solid bo's? Everything we have seen inside has been mixed bags of mostly dinks.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

timeflies said:


> did you guys have to weed through a bunch of small spanish or were the schools solid bo's? Everything we have seen inside has been mixed bags of mostly dinks.


Mostly Bobos with a shark or two mixed in. And dolphins ruined any chance of successful catch & release in the afternoon. :/


----------

